# Viêm não Nhật Bản - căn bệnh lây truyền đáng sợ thông qua muỗi



## Vũ Thu Hằng (6/8/18)

Hiện tại chưa có biện pháp nào giúp điều trị tận gốc căn bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản, nhưng có một loại vắc xin an toàn và phù hợp để ngăn ngừa loại bệnh này.



​
Viêm não là tình trạng não bị nhiễm trùng, gây ra hiện tượng nhức đầu, lú lẫn, co giật, và thậm chí là tử vong trong một số trường hợp. Một trong số những bệnh viêm não nguy hiểm nhất hiện nay là viêm não Nhật Bản với khả năng tử vong khi nhiễm bệnh gần như là 100%.

*Viêm não Nhật Bản là gì?*
Viêm não Nhật Bản là một bệnh nhiễm trùng do muỗi sinh ra, là nguyên nhân hang đầu gây ra viêm não do vi rút tại châu Á. Con người mắc bệnh khi bị muỗi mang vi rút cắn, tuy nhiên căn bệnh này lại không thể truyền từ người sang người. Vi rút của bệnh viêm não này có liên quan đến một vài loại vi rút khác như: vi rút viêm não St. Louis, vi rút viêm não Murray Valley, vi rút West Nile và vi rút gây ra bệnh sốt xuất huyết và vàng da.

Trong số những người mắc bệnh, chỉ khoảng gần 1% các ca bệnh là phát triển triệu chứng. Tuy nhiên, theo tổ chức Y tế Thế giới (WHO), căn bệnh bệnh này có thể gây tử vong cho 30% những người phát triển triệu chứng.

Con số những ca tử vong do viêm não Nhật Bản ước tính rơi vào khoảng 13.600 đến 20.400 người mỗi năm.

*Viêm não Nhật Bản xuất hiện từ đâu?*
Đúng như cái tên, căn bệnh này phổ biến nhất tại Nhật Bản, sau đó là “phủ sóng” toàn bộ Đông Nam Á.

Cả Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Đài Loan và Thái Lan đều đã từng bùng phát loại dịch này trong quá khứ, cách kiểm soát của họ chủ yếu là bằng cách tiêm chủng phòng ngừa. Còn tại Việt Nam, Campuchia, Myanmar, Ấn Độ, Nepal, Malaysia thì đôi khi vẫn phải trải qua tình trạng dịch bệnh này.

Một vài trường hợp đã xuất hiện tại miền Bắc nước Úc, nhưng để xét tình hình chung của cả lục địa này thì rủi ro bùng phát bệnh là vô cùng thấp.

*Nguy cơ mắc bệnh cao nhất vào thời điểm nào?*
Ở những vùng ôn đới, khả năng lây lan bệnh cao nhất là vào mùa hè và đầu mùa thu, kéo dài suốt từ tháng 5 đến tháng 9.

Ở các vùng cận nhiệt và nhiệt đới, các mùa phụ thuộc vào lượng mưa và tình trạng di cư của các loài chim. Do vậy, khả năng lây bệnh có thể xảy ra bất cứ lúc nào trong năm. Căn bệnh này xuất hiện chủ yếu ở các vùng trồng lúa, ít khi xảy ra ở khu vực đô thị.

*Nguyên nhân viêm não Nhật Bản*
Muỗi là nhân vật trung gian lan truyền loại vi rút này do chúng hút máu từ các loài chim hoang dã hoặc lợn rừng bị nhiễm bệnh.

Từ đó, muỗi tiếp tục hành trình lan truyền loại vi rút nguy hiểm này sang người và động vật. Do chim không thể lây bệnh, nên muỗi là con đường duy nhất khiển vi rút viêm não Nhật Bản xâm nhập được vào cơ thể người.



​
*Triệu chứng viêm não Nhật Bản*

Căn bệnh viêm não này thường không gây ra triệu chứng nào đặc biệt, có chăng chỉ sau 5 – 15 ngày kể từ khi nhiễm bệnh.

Người bị nhiễm trùng nhẹ có thể chỉ xuất hiện sốt hoặc đau đầu, tuy nhiên khi vượt quá ngưỡng này, các triệu chứng sẽ nguy hiểm và phát triển nhanh chóng hơn.

Khi bước vào giai đoạn phát bệnh, bệnh nhân có thể bị đau đầu, sốt cao, run rẩy, buồn nôn, nôn, cứng cổ và tê liệt. Đó là về mặt thể chất, còn về mặt tinh thần, những triệu chứng thường thấy ở người bị viêm não là choáng váng, mất phương hướng, hôn mê. Nếu tình trạng nghiêm trọng hơn có thể khiến người bệnh sau này xuất hiện các khuyết tật thần kinh như điếc, không kiểm soát cảm xúc được, gần như liệt một bên cơ thể.

Đặc biệt, đối với trẻ em thì khả năng co giật cũng như sưng tinh hoàn là rất cao.

*Điều trị viêm não Nhật Bản*

*Chẩn đoán*
Để chẩn đoán viêm não Nhật Bản, các bác sĩ sẽ xem xét các triệu chứng của bệnh nhân, nơi họ sống và những nơi họ từng đến thăm. Điều này giúp xác định nguyên nhân gây bệnh.

Nếu các bác sĩ nghi ngờ là viêm não, bệnh nhân sẽ phải trải qua các xét nghiệm như chụp cắt lớp vi tính (CT) hoặc hình ảnh cộng hưởng từ (MRI) của não.

Bác sĩ cũng có thể lấy dịch ở thắt lưng hoặc cột sống đề xét nghiệm xem loại vi rút nào gây ra tình trạng viêm não.

*Điều trị*
Hiện tại chưa có biện pháp nào giúp điều trị tận gốc căn bệnh viêm não Nhật Bản, nhưng có một loại vắc xin an toàn và phù hợp để ngăn ngừa loại bệnh này.

Vắc xin được khuyến cáo sử dụng cho những người đi đến những khu vực có dịch bệnh, đặc biệt là với những chuyến đi ngắn hạn chưa đầy 1 tháng, và những người hay tham gia các hoạt động ngoài trời. Chung quy thì ai cũng cần được tiêm phòng vắc xin để ngăn ngừa căn bệnh vô phương cứu chữa này.

Khi đã mắc bệnh, điều trị chỉ có khả năng giảm các triệu chứng. Kể cả thuốc kháng sinh lúc này cũng không có hiệu quả chống lại vi rút, và hiện cũng chưa phát hiện ra loại thuốc nào khác có khả năng chống vi rút hiệu quả.

*Cẩm nang về vắc xin viêm não Nhật Bản*

*Viêm não Nhật Bản tiêm mấy mũi*
Mỗi trẻ sẽ được tiêm 3 mũi theo định kì. Trẻ sơ sinh hoặc trẻ chưa từng được tiêm vắc xin sẽ là đối tượng được ưu tiên hàng đầu trong các đợt tiêm vắc xin.

Lịch tiêm viêm não Nhật Bản

- Trẻ cần được tiêm mũi đầu tiên khi đủ 1 tuổi.

- Mũi thứ hai được tiêm sau mũi đầu tiên 1 – 2 tuần.

- Mũi thứ ba (cuối cùng) được tiêm sau mũi thứ hai 1 năm.

Ngoài liều tiêm cơ bản trên, các bậc phụ huynh cũng nên lưu ý về liều tiêm nhắc lại sau (1 mũi vắc xin sau khoảng 3 năm liều tiêm cơ bản).




​*Tiêm viêm não Nhật Bản có sốt không?*
Việc sốt hoặc đau đầu, mệt mỏi sau khi tiêm phòng chỉ xuất hiện ở một số đối tượng, khả năng gặp tình trạng này là 5 – 10%.

Để đảm bảo an toàn, cha mẹ nên theo dõi tình trạng trẻ sau khi tiêm khoảng 30 phút, tránh tình trạng sốc phản vệ (tỉ lệ 1/1.000.000.000 mũi tiêm).

*Quên tiêm mũi 3 viêm não Nhật Bản phải làm thế nào?*
Nếu bạn quên tiêm hoàn thiện mũi 3 cho trẻ, bạn hoàn toàn có thể đưa trẻ đi tiêm bổ sung như bình thường. Việc tiêm mũi 3 quá thời gian quy định hoặc tiêm lặp lại (trong trường hợp không nhớ đã tiêm hay chưa) không hề gây ra ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe trẻ nhỏ, thậm chí còn giúp củng cố kháng thể hiệu quả hơn.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

